# What to do with Brewer's Yeast?



## Mommiska

I first heard about Brewer's Yeast here, so looked for it in my local heatlh food store. It seems to have loads of protein (my girls dont' eat meat very well, so I'm always looking for alternatives), so I bought some.

Put a little bit in dd1's orange juice, and she refused to drink it, so...

What do I do with it?! How do I make it palatable for an almost 3 year old and a 15 month old? Any ideas would be great!

Thanks,
Carolyn


----------



## snailmama

i HAVE BREWER'S YEAST TOO! It tastes horrible!
You may want to get some veggi caps & see if they wil swallow them.

I don't think there is any way to mask the taste.


----------



## queencarr

I have found that some BY are stronger flavored tahn others, so you might shop around a bit. My personal favorite is Kal's imported nutritional yeast, much milder and "nuttier". A couple of ways we eat it:

peanut butter balls
Mix about 2 parts peanut butter to one part honey, add enough yeast to make a stiff dough. Roll in balls. One of my son's and my favorites. You can also use it as a sandwich spread, use a little more honey or a little less yeast, and add honey crunch wheat germ. Very high protein and satisfying.

Also,
Mix in sweetened vanilla yogurt, about 1 tbs to 1 cup, add some honey crunch wheat germ for flavor, texture.

And,
mix 2 tbs BY in about 16 oz of V-8 juice. My mom likes this the best, I crave it once in a while. It's not unpleasant, but may not work for kids









Carrie


----------



## mac's mom

BY comes in flakes and powder. Powder is better. It disolves better, tastes better, etc. We love it sprinkled on hot popcorn! I also have a fantastic recipe for tofu pot pie with nutritional yeast gravy that is YUMMY! Let me know if you'd like me to post it.


----------



## Carmen

If you have a cat you can sprinkle it on top of his/her food. It is very good for them!


----------



## NewMa

It is sooooooooo delicious on popcorn!!! Put it on with a little sea salt, some dill, maybe some other herbs or seasonings. Yum yum yum yum!!

When I was little, my mom would put a tblspoon or so in my milk with some blackstrap molasses.

I add make a blenderfull of fruit and yogurt smoothies every morning and put in a couple of tablespoons of brewer's yeast. It does add a bit of bitterness to the mixture, but not much. If you use a sweet juice, some over ripe bananas, some berries, etc, your dd won's be able to detect the brewer's yeast. Maybe you could make something like this for her and freeze it into popsicles?


----------



## Mommiska

Thanks for the ideas - I especially like the popsicles one...dd1 has been refusing to drink my smoothies (she's into refusing anything that is mixed with anything else at the moment







), so that's a great idea...

I'd love the tofu pot pie recipe....nutricious gravy - that sounds great!

Thanks - any more?
Carolyn


----------



## kaje62

I do not like Brewers Yeast. It is too powdery and makes me gag.

I love Nutrional Yeast which is basically the same thing and love it on my popcorn. I also spray tamari on the popcorn.

Yeah you can make pasta sauce too with it.


----------



## Megs Mom

In Super Baby Food, Ruth Yaron recommends sprinkling it in/on the morning cereal. However, she has this starting at eight months when baby would probably fight it less.


----------



## Wildflower

My dd will lap up a pile of nutricional yeast flakes like a kitten at a saucer of cream! I put a few spoons of it in her bowl and she'll stick her fingers in it and lick em clean over and over again. If I want her to ;ike a new food like cucumbers or greens all I have to do it coat it in yeast! I personally love it on any kind of grain along with soy sauce, on anything where parm. cheese would be good, on salad...Its a salty cheesy kinda experience.


----------



## snailmama

I think we are a little confused about brewers yeast and nurtional yeast....
I could not ever imagine putting brewer's yeast on popcorn, it is NASTY!
But, nutritional yeast, yes,
I love it.
They are two different things.
Brewer's yeast tastes like beer yeast.


----------



## Mommiska

I've not heard of nutritional yeast - I'll have a look for that the next time I'm out, as it sounds a lot better than the Brewer's yeast stuff!

Although dd1 should like it...it tastes a lot like Marmite - this yeast-based spread you put on toast - and she LOVES Marmite (I think it's nasty). What I don't like about Marmite is all the salt in it...

Thanks for the ideas (and the suggestion to find nutritional yeast instead!).


----------



## Millie Ivy

Brewers Yeast and Nutritional Yeast are two completely different things. Brewers yeast is absolutley terrible...YUCK Nutritional yeast is great, and a good source of nutrients for vegetarians!!! Yea!!!


----------



## Mama Lori

My son likes brewers yeast on yogurt or on brown rice. He does like the nutritional yeast better. I think they are the same, except that nutritional yeast is actually made for the purpose of being a nutritional supplement while brewers yeast is a by product of beer making. Not sure tho.


----------



## rianna

I put it on lots of things... smoothies, cheese crisps, eggs, tofu scrambles, stir fry, ect... it adds a fuller buttery flavor that i love!


----------



## Threefold

My 19 month old ds loves Brewer's Yeast--he laps it up right off of the spoon and ask for it any time he sees the jar in the cupboard. I love it on hot popcorn! I buy the flakes bulk at our local Whole Foods--it is much cheaper and IMO tastier than the last canister I got. I'd love to know the difference between Brewer's Yeast and Nutritional yeast!


----------



## kaje62

Most places don't even sell brewer's yeast anymore. I called the co--op. It would usually be put in a capsule.

Nutritional yeast is higher in B vitamins, stain of yeast grown at a different strain than brewers.

So anyway nutritional is better taste and healthwise.


----------



## NewMa

Thanks for the clarification, kaje62. Good to know. It's been a small source of controversy in my house the past few days!


----------



## Ashley1985

Old thread but I thought I'd clarify, brewer's yeast has RNA and its the only place that you can get RNA. Not the same as nutritional yeast. Brewer's yeast is, in fact, better for you.


----------



## redhotmama

Mmm, now I want popcorn....


----------



## bruna

Wow, this thread was all over the place with yeast confusion








I have a little baggie of brewer's yeast in the pantry that I have yet to bravely taste.
As for nutritional yeast, I eat it almost every night on my popcorn, yum.


----------



## stormborn

My kids call nutritional yeast "cheese sprinkes" and we put them on whatever would be good with cheese. I like to mix them with melted cheese and eat with a spoon; dh says he can hear my arteries slamming shut.


----------

